# this house ain't  a home



## giacinta

Ciao,

Stavo ascoltando quella canzone "Ain't no sunshine when she's gone" (o oppure il titolo e' "anytime she goes away"). Comunque, mi chiedevo se ci fosse un modo di tradurre in italiano la frase:

"this house ain't (is not) a home, anytime she goes away...."

"Questa casa non e' un(a) ??? , quando lei se ne va..."


Giacinta


----------



## venice

giacinta said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Stavo ascoltando quella canzone "Ain't no sunshine when she's gone" (o oppure il titolo e' "anytime she goes away"). Comunque, mi chiedevo se ci fosse un modo di tradurre in italiano la frase:
> 
> "this house ain't (is not) a home, anytime she goes away...."
> 
> "Questa casa non e' un(a) ??? , quando lei se ne va..."
> 
> 
> Giacinta


 
Ciao Giacinta,
io proverei con: 
'Questo edificio non è la sua casa' 
oppure ' Questa casa non è dove abita' Intendendo per 'house' la costruzione (building) e per 'home' il 'focolare domestico'.


----------



## franz rod

"Questa abitazione non è la sua casa".


----------



## giacinta

Dear Venice and franz rod,

'non e' la sua casa' is not what the song is saying.

It is saying "this house is not A home" .  It is not saying "this house is "not HER home";

In English we sometimes distinguish between "house" and "home"
A house is usually the same as a home.  But you can differentiate --as the song does.
It is saying when she is there, the house is a home.  When she leaves, it ceases to be a home.

Maybe there is no way of doing this in Italian?  I don't know.

thanks for trying!

Giacinta


----------



## merse0

franz rod said:


> "Questa abitazione non è la sua casa".



Anche (più poetico)
"questa casa non è il suo nido".


----------



## Manumanu

I agree with Giacinta about the distinction between "HER home" and "she".It doesn't say it's her home. It may be translated as: "Questa non è(=la sento) più (come)una casa quando lei va via" because in Italian it would be unuseful to say "Questa casa non è più una casa quando lei va via". It wouldn't give the same meaning as the English distinction between "house" and "home" gives.
I hope I've been useful.
ciao


----------



## franz rod

Abitazione ha un senso sicuramente più neutro di casa, in particolare quando vengono usate in contrapposizione. Potresti specifiare meglio cosa vorresti dire? Forse un'unica frase è poco per capire perfettamente il significato.


----------



## Manumanu

Io credo nella canzone il cantante (uomo) intenda che quando la sua(?) donna se ne va lui non senta più la sua casa una casa nel senso di casa calda e accogliente che rappresenta appunto il focolare domestico. Che la senta come vuota senza di lei lì con lui. Infatti nel testo dice che quando lei non c'è, la casa è fredda e "calano le tenebre" ogni giorno. Spero di aver interpretato bene il testo della canzone. Comunque ve lo riporto così potrete constatarlo anche voi.

xxx
wonder if she's gone to stay
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
and this house just ain't no home
anytime she goes away.
xxx


----------



## giuliotta

Tradurre "Questo edificio non è la sua casa" o "Questa abitazione non è la sua casa"
mi sebra forzato. E' difficile, in italiano, slegare il concetto di edificio da quello di "focolare".
Che ne dite di un più generico: "Questo posto non è più (una) casa, quando lei se ne va"?


----------



## Manumanu

giuliotta said:


> Tradurre "Questo edificio non è la sua casa" o "Questa abitazione non è la sua casa"
> mi sebra forzato. E' difficile, in italiano, slegare il concetto di edificio da quello di "focolare".
> Che ne dite di un più generico: "Questo posto non è più (una) casa, quando lei se ne va"?


 

Sicuramente è una traduzione più appropriata a mio modesto parere di "abitazione" e "edificio" che risulterebbero eccessivamente lontani dal concetto di una pur sempre "casa" così come è espressa in inglese.


----------



## giacinta

franz rod said:


> Abitazione ha un senso sicuramente più neutro di casa, in particolare quando vengono usate in contrapposizione. Potresti specifiare meglio cosa vorresti dire? Forse un'unica frase è poco per capire perfettamente il significato.


 

But would you *ever *call your house "un'abitazione"?  La chiamerebbe "una casa" no?

Grazie Manumanu per le battute (?) della canzone.  "Il focolare domestico" sembra la migliore traduzione per "home" rispetto a "house".  

Giacinta


----------



## Manumanu

E' stato un piacere, Giacinta!
A disposizione


----------



## franz rod

O, "aiutandoci" con manumanu, "non la sento più come casa mia quando se ne va e so, so, so..."



> mio modesto parere di "abitazione" e "edificio" che risulterebbero eccessivamente lontani dal concetto di una pur sempre "casa" così come è espressa in inglese.



Abitazione di per sé come significato è decisamente vicino a house essendo il posto dove si vive.


----------



## giuliotta

giacinta said:


> But would you *ever *call your house "un'abitazione"? La chiamerebbe "una casa" no?
> 
> Grazie Manumanu per le battute (?) il testo  della canzone. "Il focolare domestico" sembra la migliore traduzione per "home" rispetto a "house".
> 
> Giacinta


----------



## franz rod

> But would you *ever *call your house "un'abitazione"?  La chiamerebbe "una casa" no?


La casa è una abitazione, solo che casa, come home, ha un significato più profondo, più vicino alla sfera psicologica dell'individuo rispetto ad abitazione che da l'idea di una semplice costruzione atta ad ospitare persone.


----------



## giuliotta

Scusate ma voi usereste mai abitazione in un testo poetico? A me, sinceramente sembra un termine inappropriato in una canzone, da verbale.


----------



## Manumanu

franz rod said:


> O, "aiutandoci" con manumanu, "non la sento più come casa mia quando se ne va e so, so, so..."
> 
> 
> 
> Abitazione di per sé come significato è decisamente vicino a house essendo il posto dove si vive.


 

Intendevo dire che nel testo non me la sentirei di tradurlo come "abitazione" perché sarebbe appunto troppo lontano dal significato profondo che si dà alla propria casa normalmente. Sarebbe troppo impersonale, seppur abbastanza vicino semanticamente.


----------



## Manumanu

giuliotta said:


> Scusate ma voi usereste mai abitazione in un testo poetico? A me, sinceramente sembra un termine inappropriato in una canzone, da verbale.


 
Giustissimo. It wouldn't sound good at all!!!


----------



## franz rod

> Scusate ma voi usereste mai abitazione in un testo poetico? A me, sinceramente sembra un termine inappropriato in una canzone, da verbale.



E' veramente di bassa lega questo testo  comunque ho difatti più avanti suggerito di scrivere "non la sento più come casa mia".  Bisogna però cercare di evitare di dare definizioni erronee.


----------



## Janey UK

Hi all, sorry (yet again) for resurrecting an old thread.

I've followed this discussion, but I'm still not sure whether there exists a simple and natural-sounding way to differentiate between a house and a home in Italian.

In English the nuances can be expressed very succinctly, and we can say things such as:

Eg. This is my house, but it's not my home...
     I've lived in this house for 5 years but it will never be home...

The reason this thought came to mind is because I'm reading La casa di sabbia e nebbia di Andre Dubus III, and there's a passage in the book where a man is talking to his lover, just a few days after he has left his wife and family for her. The passage contains the following sentence:

Lester: "Oggi devo andare un po' a *casa*...devo spiegarmi con Carol, e con Nate e Bethany. Vorrei essere a *casa* per quando tornano da scuola." Si guardava le mani. Mi sono accorta che aveva usato due volte la parola *casa* in pochi secondi.

In English this would be expressed as: 'I need to go home for a while today...I need to explain myself to Carol, and to Nate and Bethany. I want to be at home when they get home from school'. He looked at his hands. I realised that he'd used the word 'home' twice in a few seconds.

In English, the word 'home' is much more resonant than the word 'house'. For one lover to say to the other: "I need to go home" implies that he still thinks of the house where he lived with his wife and children as 'home', rather than the place where he's now living with her. To use 'home' in an insensitive way can therefore cause offence and hurt. 

Thus, if in the above passage the lover had rephrased his sentence to use the word house instead of home, it wouldn't have caused the same hurt reaction in his lover:
I need to go back to my old house for a while today...I need to explain myself to Carol, and to Nate and Bethany. I want to be at the house when they get home from school'. The word house has no emotional undercurrent, and is a much more neutral word.

Let me think of another example:

Bride to new husband: "Do you have any plans for the weekend? I thought we could go home and see my parents."
Husband: "What do you mean, go 'home'? Isn't this your home now? Do you wish you were still living with your folks and hadn't married me?"

As you can see, in certain circumstances you use the word 'home' at your peril! 

Is there a commonplace way to express in Italian this important nuance between a house (the place where you live) vs a home (the place that holds your heart)?

Thanks, Jane xxx


----------



## Skin

Hello Janey!
Yours is a difficult question to answer, because, as you already know, "casa" means both "house" and "home". So, you just can't differentiate the two by using a single word. Only from the context can you guess the intended meaning.
There are instances where "casa" nearly always means "home": _"essere a casa", "stare in casa", "andare/tornare a casa"_. That would be the place "that holds your heart", to put it in your own words.
So, you really have to have recourse to a roundabout expression, in your examples, to convey the desired nuance.
Let's see:


> Bride to new husband: "Do you have any plans for the weekend? I thought we could go home and see my parents."
> Husband: "What do you mean, go 'home'? Isn't this your home now? Do you wish you were still living with your folks and hadn't married me?"


Here, if you said: "Pensavo che potremmo andare a casa a trovare i miei genitori" you might be likely to cause offence as well. So you could say: "Pensavo che potremmo andare dai miei/a casa dei miei per il fine settimana", thus avoiding any embarassment.
At the end of the day, this particular difficulty can only be dealt with on a case by case basis.

Hope I helped a bit!


----------



## Janey UK

That was a great answer, and really illuminating! Thank you so much!


----------



## zeromely

Buon pomeriggio! I versi di una canzone che sto tentando di tradurre fanno così: 
"Did you try to live on your own
when you burned down your house and home?"
La mia difficoltà è il rendere la differenza tra i concetti house e home, che mi pare proprio in italiano non ci sia.
"Hai provato a vivere per conto tuo
quando bruciasti la tua casa e..?" Ho pensato a "famiglia".. altrimenti avete qualche suggerimento migliore?
Inoltre, "da quando bruciasti" è forse meglio di "quando bruciasti?"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

House è l'edificio, home può avere un senso più ampio di casa propria.


----------



## rrose17

_House and home_ is a standard stock phrase to mean your house and everything inside it, sentimental and otherwise.


----------



## Sibilla Vane

Ciao a tutti, 
riapro la discussione su *house* vs. *home* perché ho un dubbio su come tradurre i due termini all'interno della stessa frase:

_*"In XXX we lost our house, in YYY we lost our home*_"

 Lo stile è quello del romanzo, quindi non potrei usare termini troppo tecnici come *edificio* o simili. Anche *famigli*a non funziona perché effettivamente quello che è stato perso è proprio la casa. Si tratta di rifugiati che in XXX hanno perso la loro casa e si sono trasferiti in YYY e dopo anni hanno perso anche lì la casa, che però rappresentava per loro solo il luogo in cui abitare, perché la vera e propria casa era quella di XXX.

Qualche idea?
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## ohbice

In xxx abbiamo perso la casa, in yyy abbiamo perso anche l'abitazione.
Ma non è semplice senza un contesto più ampio (e chiaramente tu non è che ci puoi trascrivere il romanzo ).
p


----------



## merse0

oh said:


> In xxx abbiamo perso la _*nostra*_ casa, in yyy abbiamo perso anche l'abitazione.
> p



Credo che aggiungere il "nostra", che è presente anche nell'originale, renda maggiormente il concetto di vera casa di famiglia.


----------



## Einstein

Può servire in qualche modo la parola "dimora"? Lo butto lì...


----------



## L'Enrico

Cosa ne dici di: "A x abbiamo perso la nostra casa, a y la nostra vita".

Nota a margine: se la vera casa era quella di x, la frase non dovrebbe essere al contrario "In y we lost our house, in x we lost our home"?

E.


----------



## Odysseus54

Sibilla Vane said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> riapro la discussione su *house* vs. *home* perché ho un dubbio su come tradurre i due termini all'interno della stessa frase:
> 
> _*"In XXX we lost our house, in YYY we lost our home*_"
> 
> Lo stile è quello del romanzo, quindi non potrei usare termini troppo tecnici come *edificio* o simili. Anche *famigli*a non funziona perché effettivamente quello che è stato perso è proprio la casa. Si tratta di rifugiati che in XXX hanno perso la loro casa e si sono trasferiti in YYY e dopo anni hanno perso anche lì la casa, che però rappresentava per loro solo il luogo in cui abitare, perché la vera e propria casa era quella di XXX.
> 
> Qualche idea?
> Grazie a tutti.



Puoi confermare per favore "perché la vera e propria casa era quella di XXX." ?  Dal testo sembra il contrario.


Se e' il contrario, come sembra, magari si potrebbe giocare sugli articoli e dire :

In (se e' una nazione, 'a' se e' una citta') xxx abbiamo perso una casa, in YYY abbiamo perso la casa.

Oppure, riprendendo un post di qualche anno fa ;

".. abbiamo perso un/il posto dove abitare... abbiamo perso la casa."


----------



## Sibilla Vane

Effettivamente mi sono sbagliata, la vera casa, quella a cui è legato il cuore è home, quindi YYY.

Abitazione non mi sembra appropriato perché è un discorso diretto ed è un termine un po' forzato. Il suggerimento di Odysseus54 non mi dispiace, ma mi suona sempre un po' forzato... forse dovrei cambiare totalmente con vita nel caso di home?


----------



## Matrap

Cosa indicano le incognite (xxx e yyy)?


----------



## Sibilla Vane

Matrap said:


> Cosa indicano le incognite (xxx e yyy)?



Sarebbero i nomi dei due paesi in cui la protagonista ha lasciato le sue case.


----------



## Matrap

In xxx abbiamo perso la casa, in yyy gli affetti?


----------

